# Quad Villa???



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Was having a browse and properties and came across a quad villa but cannot find anything to tell me what this means  Can anyone enlighten me

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As its name suggests these properties are one of four. If you imagine a square divided into quarters each duplex would be one of the quarters. You can have a quad duplex on two floors or a quad bungalow at ground level and all on one floor. 
This is a common expression in Scotland also... hard to think we have villas lol


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for that - I thought it must be something along those lines but wanted to check anyway - basically a small "multi" lol. That's something I won't miss about Scotland.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes but we dont have the communal pool in Scotland.


----------

